# Found Lost Pigeon



## LilFeathers (Jun 15, 2010)

We have found a racing pigeon. It does not have a band to identify.
We are in Holland, MI and would like to know if a bird was 
lost or if someone can come and get the bird. It has a blue color to it.
We can not care for this bird. Please e-mail me if you are in this area and are willing to try and come and get this bird.
Thank you
Lauri Bossardet.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you put it up for adoption in a newspaper or something if nobody can get it?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would suggest the following:

1) Contact and list it with your local SPCA, or Humane Society, or Animal Care and Control department.

2) Do a websearch for any flying clubs in your vicinity and see if anyone there would be interested in the pigeon


If neither of those result in anything, post an ad in the adoption section here.

Thank you for taking the time to post here....keep us posted if nothing orks out and perhaps someone who is a member here from your vicinity can offer more advice or alternatives.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

LilFeathers said:


> We have found a racing pigeon. It does not have a band to identify.
> We are in Holland, MI and would like to know if a bird was
> lost or if someone can come and get the bird. It has a blue color to it.
> We can not care for this bird. Please e-mail me if you are in this area and are willing to try and come and get this bird.
> ...


there is no way to find an an owner of a pigeon with out a band and just so you know pigeons cant race without a band either so chances of you finding this birds home is most likely zero but finding it a new home would be your best bet if that is at all possible


----------

